# Zusammenstellung - Gaming-/Web-Entwickler-PC



## MMTFluffy (2. September 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Wie ich sehe, haben bereits einige vor mir gute Beratung für ihre PC-Zusammenstellung erhalten. Deswegen würde ich euch gerne auch meine Zusammenstellung für meinen nächsten PC zeigen und euch um eure Meinung bitten!

Der PC soll auf längere Sicht für Spiele in möglichst hoher Auflösung, Premiere Pro, AfterEffects und ansonsten für Programmier- und Software-Entwicklungsarbeit herhalten. Da das Budget als Student eher nicht allzu hoch ausfällt, muss es z.B. kein i7-4790 sein. PC-Komponenten übertakten habe ich zumindest in den nächsten 2 Jahren nicht vor. Toll wäre es auch, wenn man neben dem PC schlafen kann, ohne vom Summen der Lüfter aufzuwachen... deswegen auch das schallgedämte Gehäuse.

Hier der vorgesehene Inhalt:

Prozessor:      Intel Core i5-4670, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670)                                             179,94 €
SSD:               Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)                                   106,90 €
RAM:              G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-12800CL7D-8GBXM)     74,30 €
Grafikkarte:    Gainward GeForce GTX 760 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2xDVI, HDMI 2999                     215,36 €
Motherboard:  ASRock Z97 Extreme3 (90-MXGU90-A0UAYZ)                                                             101,61 €
Netzteil:           be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223)                                                           58,86 €
Gehäuse:        Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS3A)                                        62,97 €
                                                                                                                                              Gesamt 799,94 €

Die Preise hab ich von geizhals.de und sie sind schon alle inkl. Versand oder der Versand ist kostenlos. 

Freue mich über eure Meinungen und Beiträge!
Vielen Dank,
beste Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

Das ist schon ganz gut, nur:

- die GTX 760 ist nicht besser als eine AMD R9 270X, die nur 150€ kostet. Die AMD R9 280 gibt es ab ca 180€ und wäre schon 15% schneller. Wenn nicht grad eine Deiner Software unbedingt Nvidia braucht, würd ich also AMD nehmen. Leise sind heutzutage ohnehin alle Karten bei wenig Last, und bei Volllast sind auch die meisten sehr leiser bzw. sind leicht per Software leiser zu machen - da muss es auch nicht unbedingt die Phantom-Kühlung sein, die Du vlt von vor 3-4 Jahren als besonders leise in Erinnerung hast

- grad bei rechenintensiven Sachen könnte sich trotzdem der Aufpreis auf einen Xeon E3-1231v3 oder 1230v3 lohnen (210€) - die sind technisch wie ein core i7, haben also 8 Threads und nicht nur 4 wie die core i5 - den Xeons fehlt nur die eigene Grafikeinheit, die du aber ja nicht brauchst.

- beim Board kannst Du 20-30€ sparen, denn nen Z-Chipsatz brauchst Du nicht, und von der Leistung/Ausstattung her sollte ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz für 70-80€ an sich dem Extreme3 in Nichts nachstehen - außer Du hast jetzt GANZ bestimmte Features nicht günstiger gefunden.


Ganz allgemein sind PCs - auch ohne extra schallgedämmtes Gehäuse - inzwischen sehr leise, wenn Du Grafikkarten mit 2-3 Lüftern, nen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler und kein Billig-Netzteil nimmt. Die Grafikkarten hörst Du kaum, dazu 1-2 Lüfter 120-140mm mit 600-800 U/Min, ein CPU-Kühler für 20-30€ - so ein PC rauscht leise vor sich hin. Ich schalte meinen PC manchmal aus Versehen aus, wenn ich mal ne Weile auf dem Sofa 1m neben dem PC saß und ihn einschalten will und völlig vergessen hab, dass er schon längst an war, weil er so leise ist    und ich hab kein "Silent"Gehäuse, sondern nix besonderes, 50€, mit nem 140mm-Lüfter und einer Gigabyte 7950 mit Dreifach-Lüfter sowie einen CPU-Kühler,. dem ich nachträglich einen 11€-Lüfter (12mm Akasa Apache) verpasst hab, weil der bei meinem Kühler mitgelieferte bei Last Schleifgeräusche hatte.

Aber auf jeden Fall fehlt so oder so ein anderer CPU-Kühler als der Box-Kühler, wenn dir "leise" wichtig ist.


----------



## MMTFluffy (2. September 2014)

Vielen Dank Herbboy für die super schnelle Antwort! Werd mir das morgen durchschauen und gib dann Feedback! Danke! Beste Grüße - Lukas


----------



## donma08 (2. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> . Ich schalte meinen PC manchmal aus Versehen aus, wenn ich mal ne Weile auf dem Sofa 1m neben dem PC saß und ihn einschalten will und völlig vergessen hab, dass er schon längst an war, weil er so leise ist



Aus diesem Grund hab ich den Ein-/Aus-Taster schon längst vom Mainboard abgeklemmt


----------



## MMTFluffy (2. September 2014)

Hab deine Vorschläge nun durchgearbeitet. 

- Grafikkarte: Wow! R9 280 schlägt die GTX 760 teilweise um 20% (gamestar.de) und kostet weniger, dass erfreut einen natürlich. Geizhals - R9 280 Da mir VTX3D, HIS, PowerColor, Sapphire nicht als Qualitätsmarken bekannt sind, würde ich hier die ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP um 178,99€ nehmen?

- Prozessor: "Gegen" Hyer-Threading hab ich mich entschieden, da ich  nicht davon  ausgeh, dass ich viele Programme haben werde (und diese  auch alle gleichzeitig laufen werden), die wirklich stark von den 8  Kernen profitieren. Der Intel Xeon 1231 v3 hat echt das bessere  Preis-Leistungsverhältnis! Dachte Xeon ist eine Server-CPU-Reihe? Oder  was genau ist das Besondere der Xeon-Reihe?

- Mainboard: Das Z97er hab ich ausgewählt, weil ich mir gern für in 3  Jahren SLI/Crossfire bzw. das Übertakten offen halten will. Wobei sich  mir hier die Frage stellt, ob es dann nicht klüger ist, sich in 3 Jahren  einfach ein neues Mainboard und jetzt erst einmal die günstiger  Variante H97 zu kaufen?

- CPU-Kühler: Haha, dein PC ist dann wohl wirklich recht leise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab einige Videos gesehen, in denen es hieß, dass die mitgelieferten  CPU-Kühler eigentlich inzwischen recht leise geworden sind, aber den  kann ich bei Bedarf ja dann noch gut nachrüsten.

Vielen Dank,
beste Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

Jo, die Asus ist gut.

Die Xeons sind an sich für Server "gedacht", aber im Gegensatz zu früher laufen die Xeons mittlerweile auf stinknormalen Mainboards für den Sockel 1150 (oder auch schon für den letzten Sockel, den 1155) und sind technisch gesehen an sich Core i7, nur dass den Modellen ab E3-1230 die Grafikeinheit fehlt.

Mainboard: Übertakten kannst Du nur mit k-CPUs, dann musst Du einen i5-4790k, der kostet fast so viel wie der Xeon, oder i7-4790k nehmen, der fast 300€ kostet. Und ICH würde eher sagen, dass - wenn es mal Sinn macht, den Core i5 zu übertakten - der Vorteil von 8Threads DANN höher sein wird als "mehr Takt, aber nur 4 Threads". Und Crossfire können auch viele H97-Boards => Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97, Multi-GPU: CrossFire Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei Crossfire/SLI ohnehin selten Sinn macht. Allein dass Du dann jetzt ein sicher 30€ teureres Netzteil kaufen musst ist schon ein Faktor, und wenn du ne zweite Karte kaufst, addiert sich das RAM NICHT, und das Leistungsplus ist auch nicht +100%, sondern idR nur +50-60% - und da bekommst Du an sich fast immer für die Ersparnis beim Netzteil und Verkauf der alten Karte + dem, was eine zweite Karte kosten würde, eine mind. gleichgute neue Einzel-Karte.,


----------



## MMTFluffy (2. September 2014)

Somit wird mein neues Mainboard dieses hier werden: ASRock H97 Pro4 für 74,72€ inkl. Versand. 30€ gespart. 

Für  die Grafikkarte (ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5) gibt es auf der Hersteller-Seite  allerdings leider keine Angaben, wieviel Watt das System braucht. Auf  einer anderen Seite hab ich nun gelesen, dass das Netzteil schon 600W  liefern sollte. Somit sollt ich ja auf das be quiet! Pure Power L8 600W  umsteigen (66,89€)? Oder kann man die benötigte Gesamtleistung irgendwie  selbst herausfinden?

Vielen Dank,
beste Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2014)

Nee, so ein PC zieht maximal 300-350W, da reicht ein 450W-MARKENmodell aus, das muss bzw. sollte nur die passenden PCIe-Stecker haben, das ist ein Indiz dafür, dass die Watt "gut verteilt sind, denn die Netzteile haben mehrere Sektoren mit einem jeweils eigenen Maximum. 

Aber die zB 600W sind nur Angaben "zur Sicherheit", weil billige Netzteile mit 450W und SEHR billige selbst mit angeblich 500-550W effektiv nur 300W stabil liefern, oder sie haben halt die Watt schlecht auf die Bereiche verteilt,  und das wäre was knapp, daher geben die Grafikkartenhersteller immer mehr Watt an.   Ansonsten würden halt Kunden antanzen mit nem noname-450W-Netzteil und "meckern", dass es nicht läuft, obwohl der Grakahersteller 450W als "ausreichend" angab  

Hier zB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 15) - HT4U.net  da steht ein ähnliches Modell, die R9 280 von Sapphire. Bei Volllast 180W, und ein moderner core i5/i7 mit Board, Laufwerk, Lüftern zieht maximal 100-120W. Auch wenn Du noch 2-3 weitere Laufwerke hast, wird das dann nicht gleich 300W mehr   Bei manchen älteren CPUs oder den FX-9000ern von AMD sind ggf. dann doch 50-100W mehr nötig.


----------



## MMTFluffy (3. September 2014)

Danke für die interessante Netzteil-Beschreibung! Dann bleib ich bei meinem 500W Netzteil von be quiet! 

Eine Frage wegen der IGP bzw. der iGPU ist noch aufgekommen. Ich dachte bis jetzt, dass die meisten Mainboards eine Onboard-Grafikkarte (IGP) besitzen. Allerdings scheint das seit wann genau nicht mehr so zu sein? 

Hab ja auch gelesen, dass die Northbridge inzwischen in der CPU verbaut ist. Bei meinem ASRock H97 Pro4 kann ich somit den DVI-D-, den VGA- und den HDMI-Ausgang vom Board unter der Verwendung eines Intel Xeons nicht nutzen. Was aufgrund der guten Grafikkarte natürlich sehr okay, wenn auch etwas weniger stromsparend ist. 

Vielen Dank,
beste Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2014)

Die meisten CPUs haben eine eigenen Grafikeinheit, und das Board bietet dann die Monitoranschlüsse. Aber wenn Du eine extra Grafikkarte nutzt, dann bringt Dir die Grafikeinheit nix, denn es ist NICHT wie bei Notebook, dass dann auf die CPU-Grafik umgeschaltet wird, wenn man kein 3D braucht. Speziell einige Xeons wie auch der E3-1231v3 / 1230v3 haben eben KEINE Grafikeinheit. Aber eine moderne Grafikkarte braucht ohne 3D-Last auch nur um die 10 Watt,  bei Monitor im Standby schaltet die Karte sogar fast komplett ab. Und der Xeon wiederum hat eine TDP von 4W weniger als ein Core i7 MIT Grafikeinheit - die TDP ist zwar nicht genau der Strombedarf, aber so 4-6W Unterschied bei Nutzung der Grafikeinheit sind durchaus realistisch. Wenn es hochkommt braucht ein PC mit guter Gamerkarte im Officealltag also vielleicht 5-6W mehr als ein PC mit CPU-Grafik. Das wären, wenn du jeden Tag den PC wirklich 12 Std aktiv nutzt und den Monitor anhast - gerade mal ca 8€ Mehrkosten pro Jahr bei einem Stromspreis von 30 Cent/KWh.  

Und wie gesagt: selbst mit ner CPU, die eine Grafikeinheit hat, wird die Grafikkarte benutzt, wenn du eine einbaust -  nur absolute Sparvögel könnten  vlt. den Monitor mit ZWEI Kabeln verbinden, 1x Board und 1x Karte, und dann selber aktiv je nach Bedarf auf die CPU-Grafik umschalten, aber erstens weiß ich nicht, ob das  geht, und zweitens wäre die Grafikkarte ja trotzdem noch "da", und ob die dann wirklich nur 0W zieht...? ^^   zudem passt "Sparvogel" nicht ganz zu "möchte gut spielen können"


----------



## MMTFluffy (3. September 2014)

Dann send ich dann wohl meine Bestellungen hab, danke für die Beratung! Reife Leistung! 
Beste Grüße,
Lukas


----------

